# New frogs update 7-07



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I recieved some of the new Pumilio the other day to start filling my new vivs and figure I would share a couple pictures . These two guys started calling allready , now to figure out if I have any females . There are a few chubby ones so hopefully . This should be fun getting these guys figured out .  

The new Solarte's . I can't wait till they get settled in they seem pretty bold all ready .
They are so brightly colored , you can see them from across the room . No searching around the viv for these guys ! 



















And the Cauchero's , Are just the opposite they just blend right in . They are going to behard to spot amongst the plants .










And a couple of more of my variabilis 



















Enjoy .


----------



## bpetty13 (Mar 17, 2007)

stunning frogs! all of them look awesome! good luck with them.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you see any visable difference between the caucheros and darklands?


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

I heard that there is a noticable difference in size between the 2.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nice additions to your collection.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*yep*

Hello, my name is pigface, and I have lotsa money


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Not any more he doesnt!! 

Nice set-ups.

Best,

S


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice set of frogs! I really like your Cauchero's. The Solarte's have a beautiful color, amazing!! Imis are cute as ever. Congrats.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice additions... did you get them from SNDF?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

If im not mistaken caucheros even though some look like darks are of a larger size .......


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow beautiful frogs... Especially the variabilis.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't have the darks to compare too ( yet ) but the Cauchero are fairly big . As are to solarte's too . A little bigger than the cristos , Alot bigger than the Escudos .

Just Like sports_doc said ...
No money , No sense , no life :lol: :lol: 
Luckily e-bay was good to me this month that paid for most of these ! 

Anyway I had all these tanks sitting around and I needed something to put in them didn't I ? :wink: 

Yep , SNDF Good people , nice frogs .

The metalic color on the Vari's is awesome . Nature sure is amazing .

Here are a couple more . They seem to be getting settled in .

I almost forgot to put the film canisters in the backgrounds on all the tanks . I had to hole saw holes in the GS after they were done and silicone them in . Luckily I did as all my pumilio like to hang out in them .


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

ThAT last picture is gorgeous. Nice and crisp. Shows of the frog very well. Congrats!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> I almost forgot to put the film canisters in the backgrounds on all the tanks .


I don't think I have seen it done this way, Mark. Are you having luck with it?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I mainly put the canisters in these vivs for the frogs to hang out in like a little cave , and they do . In every tank I have them in except for one they are used for that . And they seem to prefer the white ones for some reason . I originally put them in my first tanks for tads and eggs but I have only had tads deposited in one once an it died . And had eggs layed in the ones in the background only once that I've seen .

I have had bad luck with eggs layed in any film canister , these or the ones suctioned on . I think every clutch layed in them went bad within a few days , I don't think they are getting enough air circulation . 

The one cannister in the one tank usually has water in it and the one male sometimes just floats in the water like a sauna ( the humidity is good in here ) its kind of funny . I usually don't go out of my way to keep them filled with water though . Just a place for them to feel safe .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was checking on the tanks this afternoon and the one new Solarte had the other pinned down and was slapping the other with his front foot . So I figure great two males fighting Great ! Now I have to try another possible female . :evil: 

Wrong . Ye Haw check it out ... Good or bad who cares , I'm a happy camper .










How's that for picking two out of a bunch !! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Just two days in the tank . One pair down .................. Woo Hoo .


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn that's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like tough love. Awesome looking frogs. I'd love to see some full tank shots.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

can somebody point me to the SNDF website, I remember they had a classified add a while back but can't find it..

Justin


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

As stated many times, they don't have a website.... yet


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

sbreland said:


> As stated many times, they don't have a website.... yet


Maybe you can show me where it was stated many times because I haven't seen, Any body else have a phone number or a classified ad anywhere else on the net from them? Thanks,

Justin


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, those are nice looking animals Mark. Eggs already??? Seems like you have this pumilio thing down :lol: I know they are all different but seems like you are doing pretty good so far. Good luck!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was told by Marcus all the Cauchero's are already sold out and these were some of the last . 
Justin , SNDF had an add in the classifieds , give them a call they are nice people , they should have some of the Solarte's left .

Full tank shots can be found in this thread twords the end http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=

Sarah , I wish I could say it's pure skill but actually more like the flip of a coin . I basicly put the one that called with the fattest one of the bunch and hoped  . Just Pure Dumb Luck .


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

wow that was fast!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well the eggs seem to be good  . I see a little tad devlopment going on . I guess I'll see if the air circulation fans I put in these tanks seem to help any . It seems all the eggs being laid in all the tanks on my old rack seem to be going bad , except my little red and blue froglet machines ( she dropped off some more tads yesterday ! ) They seem to go bad in a few days and mold over . These look perfect so far , It may be a little air movement will be the ticket .

Dad is up standing in the middle of the viv and calling every morning , and she gives him the cold shoulder . I guess he shouldn't have been so quick on the draw .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I just Thought I would share a few new pictures this evening .


I am the king of all I survey !








This guy is a noisy one , I think he's the loudest caller of all my pums . 
The Cauchero's seem to be pretty shy I hardly see them enough to get any good pictures .

Some new blood .



























Not the best pick but at least these guys are finally starting to lay regularly although none good yet , so far .








I found two clutches of eggs in here the other day


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well , half of the Solarte eggs developed into tads and ( I hope ) were transported today sometime . They were there at feeding time this morning and now they're gone . So far they are looking like good parents ( again I hope ) . I guess I'll know in a few months . :?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I Almost never see the new Chuchero's I recently got so the other day when I looked in on them while he was calling and they didn't scamper away I had to stand around and watch . The male would call his head off then stop and then hop away . The other one , I'm hopeing a female due to being phisicly bigger and fatter and never seeing fighting or aggression , would shearch him down rub him and nose him , he would just hop off again and start calling again then hop off and crawl into a brom axel she would hunt him down again coax him out paw and nose him again . This went on for 45 minutes untill she fell to the floor and decided she had enough of his playing hard to get , I thought that it usually went the other way around  . I'm hopeing they were courting and they are not two males . But it was fasinating watching never the less . And the next morning when I went to feed them they didn't just run away . I'm hopeing they are getting used to seeing some one outside their tank and get less shy . 

My new tanks are starting to grow in a little too , and thats good since I picked up a new pair of pums last week .

I put them in this one 









And the new inhabitants .


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Pretty sweet new additions Mark! Hopefully you will get some suprises soon out of them.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Those frogs are wicked sick!!!! I love them! Congrats and goodluck. O if you ever need to get rid of some frogs please send them my way. I wouldn't mind the drive to Pa.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

*New frogs small Cauchero woohoo*

Time to post a little update woohoo , My Cauchero pair finally got it figured out . In other words the male finally quit playing hard to get ! And I finally found some eggs in their viv .  They are still kinda shy so I didn't get any real goo shots but :

Heres the female. 








The male. 









you can just make out the female in the lower right film cannister 









He finally coaxed the female upstairs into his pad .Up untill now she would follow him around and he would just ignore her .










woo hoo . These are the second clutch I've found , I can't say what happened to the first clutch though .










Heres one of the Solarte male , you can see the lines on the underside of his throat from calling in this one .


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Great pictures of some great frogs!

Your *tank *rack is also nice... 

-Andrew


----------

